# New Symptom for me - knots in my stomach



## Guest (Jul 23, 1999)

Does anyone experience what feels like knots or a twisting sensation in their stomach (maybe it is not my stomach but it is higher up than my usual intestinal cramps..right around the breastbone int he middle of my abdomen). It feels kinds of like that anxiety feeling you get before a confrontation or the butterfly feeling when you can't get a deep breath, but no anxiety. Also, there is NO burning or heartburn at all. I've been experiencing this for about 8 weeks and this totally new to me. It also feels like there is more D with this than ever before.Can anyone relate or share their similar experience?Thanks!


----------



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

Dawne - no, actually I get just cramps, sorry. But sometimes I get a pain, a punched in the gut kind of feeling higher up. I don't suppose this is similar to what you have though?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 1999)

Hi, Dawne -- Yes, I get that tight, knot feeling in my stomach too. And it feels like I can't breathe or catch my breath. It's like I've been tensing my stomach and holding my breath but I wasn't aware of it until all of a sudden I realize it. I think it's pent up stress. It helps to stop and take a few really deep breaths and consciously relax your stomach.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 1999)

I am experiencing these knots and rumbling right now. I've not had this before. I took Zantac 75 to see if it is a sour stomach. Deep breaths do help me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 1999)

Hi there,My doctor told me recently that if you are going to try Zantac, try 150mg twice a day. He said that Zantac 75 is just a "bandaid".Take two 75mg.I hope you feel better!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 1999)

By the way...the Zantac didn't help me. I took it for a week and 1/2.


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

Dawne,,, what you described is what I have had for 3 years!!!! It's the only real problem I have, but it is awful to live with!!! I think I'm one of the few people with IBS that rarely has C or D but just the tight tense feeling you described!!! IBS is a broad coverage!!!


----------

